# Quantum Titan-U



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone done anything with the new Titan sound decoders that have been shipped. They are rated 1.8-2 Amps, so I thought somebody would be checking them out. I got four in a while back. Have not had a chance to do anything with one myself. They shipped with 2 speakers each. Need to get them listed on our store site.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Was the word that when the HO decoder was out the large scale one would be close behind.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I was told by Tony on Dec. 4 that the large scale titans were "about eight weeks" away. Of course, they have been eight weeks away since last January. 

The Ho scale decoders might work in, say, an aristo eggliner. Hmm....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 16 Dec 2011 02:55 PM 
The Ho scale decoders might work in, say, an aristo eggliner. Hmm.... 
Is there a spec somewhere stating the maximum voltage the new H0 Titan decoder will handle?
I can't find anything one the QSI page in the places where I think it should be and gave up looking.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Krs the manual is here 

http://www.qsisolutions.com/pdf/titan/Titan_U_Diesel_Rev_B_12-2-11.pdf 

Look on page 14 for the specs. 

Steve


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this Titan U instal in a LGB Mogul, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpGO8E58c3M&list=UUtIv44oQcsuobkhtm5YMIMw&index=2&feature=plcp 
Not sure what speakers installed but sounds good. 
Alan


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By RIrail on 16 Dec 2011 03:41 PM 
Krs the manual is here 

http://www.qsisolutions.com/pdf/titan/Titan_U_Diesel_Rev_B_12-2-11.pdf 

Look on page 14 for the specs. 

Steve 
Thanks Steve,

Never fails - my brain must be wired differently............

When I looked for that general spec information about maximum voltage of QSI H0 decoders I decided to pass right by the list of Installation Manuals since they wre all listed as 'sound specific", ie

[*]Titan U Diesel Rev B 12-2-11







[*]Titan U Electric Rev A 11-17-11







[*]Titan U Turbine Rev C 11-17-11







[*]Titan U Steam Rev D 12-13-11







[*]Titan U RDC Rev C 11-17-11







[*]Titan U Doodlebug Rev C 11-17-11







[/list]and scrolled down to the General DCC Reference manuals where I expected the general info to be



*General*
[*]Full DCC Reference Manual For All QSI Decoders 







[*]*Q1a/Q2 Steam Manual v4.1.1 for Upgrade Chips 







* [*]Q1a Betriebsanleitung für Dampflokomotiven v4.1.2







[/list] [*]*Q1a/Q2 Diesel Manual v4.1 for Upgrade Chips 







*[*]How to determine your locomotive's software version (DC)







[*]How to determine your locomotive's software version (DCC)







[*]*Quantum HO DCC Reference Manual Ver. 3.0







*[*]*Quantum DC Analog Reference Manual Ver. 4.0







*[/list]but of course that was the wrong thought process.

Knut


----------

